

Ask HN: What issue tracker do you use? - imperialWicket

This comes up periodically, but it's usually centered around a review of a new tool, or a particular tool.<p>I have to admit to being a jira lover inspired by http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3000200.  With so many people posting polar opposite experiences, I wonder:<p>What issue tracker(s) are you using?<p>For what sort(s) of projects?<p>How default/custom is your installation?<p>How many other issue trackers did you try, if any?<p>As always, the "and why" information is nice, too.
======
rickette
Jira + GreenHopper. So far the best issue tracker i've worked with. Former
professional experience includes Mantis, ClearQuest (bleh) and StarTeam.

I do understand that some people may be overwhelmed by Jira the first time
around. It has quite a few bells and whistles. But when the number of issues
grow (and it will) you'll be glad those bells are available.

Jira is quite flexible. Do invest some time in tweaking your workflows but
don't overreact by introducing 20+ issue types, 30+ issue states and 100+
roles.

------
mattadams
We use a wiki with structured forms (Foswiki). It's old school but works very
well with our workflow, is somewhat customizable (with some forethought) and
generally covers our bases.

------
saiko-chriskun
Internally we use github (haven't tried many others, honestly, just integrates
well and gets the job done.)

Publicly we use tenderapp. Always loved their design and UX flow.

------
edmarferreira
We are using the github issue tracker. It's not powerful but is easy to use
and free ( if you already using github for git hosting )

